# Best way move sydney to perth.



## noahwilson (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,
i want to move from sydney to perth so please suggest me some suggetion.
Thanks
Noah wilson.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2013)

do u have any particular reason for the move?


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2013)

if not, pls don't. Since I moved here from Melb with my partner (he had a job offer), I wish that we could move back to Melb every single day.


----------

